# New LED LENSER CREE P5 8405



## infoseeker (Dec 31, 2007)

LED LENSER CREE P5 8405

* Battery- 1pc. AA
* Flood-Function System (pull-in = pull out the head) :thumbsup:

Lets compare with _LED-Lenser® LL7842 David 15 DigiTac I Stainless Luxeon® LED light 1AA_







T5 and P5 have same feature only in the body differs. P5 smooth and T5 rough






in focus...











do i need to say more when it comes in brightness and functions?

what i can say is, when this cree will come out from LED LENSER one thing for sure- DAVIDS will fade in the market

(what about the other brand ) as i dont know what they have, maybe if someone have fenix, SF or others that have same batteries 1AA and with cree, i want to hear your opinions :candle:


And what i understand with all the upcoming new products from LED LENSER, i can say, they have (90% maybe) focus-flood function.
and because of their switch problem in the handheld type flashlight (like



) most of the coming new cree are all tactical switch





but i dont know yet the switch for their 4D batteries with 7 cree bulb  that will come out maybe on the 3rd quarter


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jan 1, 2008)

So I'm having trouble understanding exactly which light is the new one.
Could we get a pic, preferably closer of just the P5 8405? 
I like the sound of 1AA focusing, and especially of a tactical clickie (forward clickie).
I just might be able to stop ranting about coast's lights now! Thanks for sharing (again).


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like the successor to the Digitac David 19 with the ability to focus.


----------



## L.E.D. (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow. The 1AA P5 looks VERY nice!!!


----------



## carmatic (Jan 5, 2008)

cool... a focusing led light! i want one...


----------



## L.E.D. (Jan 6, 2008)

I wonder if the circuit is any better though.. The original David circuit exhibited a quick alkaline dropoff in the output curve. Hopefully the PTT is now regulated.


----------



## L.E.D. (Apr 11, 2008)

I checked out the new LedLenserHP.com site, and it states that the 1AA has a runtime of 4.8 hours instead of the original 12. Looks like these may very well have a nicer circuit now!!! Does anyone know where to get these new LedLenser's???


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 11, 2008)

L.E.D. said:


> I checked out the new LedLenserHP.com site, and it states that the 1AA has a runtime of 4.8 hours instead of the original 12. Looks like these may very well have a nicer circuit now!!! Does anyone know where to get these new LedLenser's???


MattK at BatteryJunction indicated he has these new models on order and expects them to ship in a few weeks. link


----------



## Glowman (Aug 25, 2008)

No doubt, Led Lenser has a very nice optics and hence, nicely formed beam. Their biggest problem is their idea of the battery used. Talking about volumetric efficiency (Watt-hour/volume), the bigger the cell, the higher the efficiency. So, size sub-C is better than AA, worst is AAA. Some models are still using AAA for a given diameter of tube. The P7 for instance, why not just be unusual and use size sub-C for a 4x AAA tube and use a regulated boost circuit. Any china manufacturer can easily make one. If they made the tube that fat, why not jump to size sub-C.

Hey Led Lenser, ask Fenix, Nitecore or Liteflux for the circuit. Your runtime will then be more realistic. More useful regulated light for a good long time then a short half-bright to warn you of a weak battery is preferrable than a trailing output and rating your runtime from that. That if you don't want it fancy like multi level brightness or strobe. Kinda defeats its being a LED light.

It is because of the battery issue and it being not regulated that's holding me off getting a Led Lenser.


----------



## BigTennisBall (Sep 10, 2008)

I've got one of these P5's also.. 

love it.. no compaints..


----------



## pulstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi guys. I've just bought P5 too, but i think i found one defect on it. 





Does reflector should be clean and smooth, withouth any anomalies, or is it only a stain of glue or something like that at the bottom of the reflector? 
To me it looks like it had been damaged during delivery... Should i return it to shop or is this only unfortunate design mistake? Do your P5's have smooth clean and smooth reflectors?


----------



## Hitthespot (Sep 17, 2008)

pulstar said:


> Hi guys. I've just bought P5 too, but i think i found one defect on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
All the new LED Lenser lights have this mark. It is a mold mark. It does not affect quality or the beam in any way.

Bill


----------



## pulstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you for such a fast reply.

Have a nice day.


----------



## pulstar (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi again!

Again i noticed a strange thing on my P5 As you all know, beam can be focused with moving the head up and down, small metal pin prevents head from be twisted. Now it looks like that this "patent" hadn't been made good enough because i can twist head in both directions for about 30 degreees. Is that unfortunate design mistake or a unique defect on my lenser and should be returned under warranty for repair?


----------



## parnass (Nov 21, 2008)

L.E.D. said:


> I checked out the new LedLenserHP.com site, and it states that the 1AA has a runtime of 4.8 hours instead of the original 12. .... Does anyone know where to get these new LedLenser's???



I saw them in the flashlight section of a Cabela's store. The price was pretty high -- over $60 for the 1AA if I recall. 

My David 15 has been working well and fits inside all the old Maglite belt cases because it is the same diameter as a Mini Maglite.


----------



## Art (Nov 21, 2008)

pulstar said:


> Hi again!
> 
> Again i noticed a strange thing on my P5 As you all know, beam can be focused with moving the head up and down, small metal pin prevents head from be twisted. Now it looks like that this "patent" hadn't been made good enough because i can twist head in both directions for about 30 degreees. Is that unfortunate design mistake or a unique defect on my lenser and should be returned under warranty for repair?



I own a P3 , P6 , P7 and a P14 none of them does that... dont have a P5 (waiting for the P5R) but I dont think it will be differet as the P6 has the same head and you cant twist it more then a 1mm.

Regards,


----------



## Yapo (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah ive noticed my P5 head twists abit as well but mine only twists 1-2mm as well.


----------



## Hlorrithi (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmm, my P5 head twists through a full 360 degrees, and I dismantled the head and found no trace of a metal pin.
My P5 has a very ringy beam, and I'm wondering if the emitter isn't in the right area of the reflector because the head can twist now.

Also, the lack of a lockout for the switch is annoying me no end, I have noticed that the momentary switch can be activated through the holster just by your moving around. 
Also the the tint is very green.
It works well on flood in the woods, where the rings aren't so noticeable, but the spot beam isn't so useable.

I have a rechargeable "tactical light", which appears to be a twist focus head version of the same light, that is way superior so far, and I believe it's from the older range of Lensers. It's brighter, pure white light and the beam has much less artifacts.
Also the tailcap switch has more play in it.....which at first I thought was a fault, but it actually works in my advantage by making it harder to activate by moving in the holster.

I'm waiting on a P7 in the mail though, hoping it's going to be a better buy than the P5.

If someone would make a lockout capable switch for these I'd buy it now.


----------



## bertie123 (Sep 17, 2009)

infoseeker said:


> LED LENSER CREE P5 8405
> 
> * Battery- 1pc. AA
> * Flood-Function System (pull-in = pull out the head) :thumbsup:
> ...


 
The switch problem you're talking about, is that with the T5 (tactical version) or the P5. And does anyone know what exact the differense is between the two types ? does anyone had problems with one of these two, perhaps somthing with the switch like mentioned before ? ore are there reasons why I should'nt buy it ? let me know ! :twothumbs thank you !
ow jeah, i think i like these types because they are so small and fit easily in your pokket, is this true ? Thanx ! :laughing:


----------

